# BSH boy sadly requires new home



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I have come to the very difficult decision to search fora new home for my beautiful BSH boy. There are two reasons which have lead me to this difficult decision. Firstly it has just been confirmed that he is the cause of my daughters wheezing. Secondly my work commitments are requiring me to be away from home more and more and therefore he is alone more than i would like. He is a very soft and affectionate 4 year old neutered boy. He is healthy and up to date with all vaccinations/ worming etc. He is GCCF reg and gained Championship status and also TICA Premier status during his showing career but he started to enjoy the day less and less so I stopped showing him. He is wonderful with young children, busy families and nice dogs. He is super friendly and affectionate. 
It has taken a long while to come to this decision but I do think it is best for him to find a great home. 
Based in East Yorkshire but can travel for right home. 
If anyone knows of anyone who can give a home to a gentle boy please let me know. Feel free to message me with any more questions.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Rehoming privately is risky. Maybe contact a rescue who would at vet and home check prospective adopters, as well as make a charge which would hopefully put off the unscrupulous.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Rehoming privately is risky. Maybe contact a rescue who would at vet and home check prospective adopters, as well as make a charge which would hopefully put off the unscrupulous.


Will do - thank you


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I correct in thinking you have not bred your boy? His breeder should be informed before you do anything. The GCCF code of ethics states the breeder should help with finding a new home if necessary. Some breeders will take their cats back.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

QOTN said:


> Am I correct in thinking you have not bred your boy? His breeder should be informed before you do anything. The GCCF code of ethics states the breeder should help with finding a new home if necessary. Some breeders will take their cats back.


Hi, no I've not bred from him. The breeder was the first person I've told of this. Unfortunately she no longer breeds and is not in a situation where she can easily take him back. She is however helping as much as she can and I know she would take him if it was a total last resort - but we are hoping to find somewhere for him without it getting to that.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

This is sad news did I read a while back you have a puppy too. It will be hard on him to lose his friend. I do hope all works out ok. Thomas looks an absolute treasure so hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

How very sad.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Soozi said:


> This is sad news did I read a while back you have a puppy too. It will be hard on him to lose his friend. I do hope all works out ok. Thomas looks an absolute treasure so hope he finds a loving home soon.


Yes that's right, well the pup is 18 months old now. They do get on quite well so I think it will affect them. It's much easier when I'm away working as the dog just goes with the kids to grandparents - she won't take Thomas


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I've contacted the breed club to see if they can help as he needs a 5* home so hoping they can help


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh Jo, I'm so sorry that you are having to let Thomas go


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I know Lynn. Feel really flat right now but I think it's best for him - providing the right home can be found. I'm sure we will find one as he's super loving


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I know Lynn. Feel really flat right now but I think it's best for him - providing the right home can be found. I'm sure we will find one as he's super loving


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello. I lost my old lady cat 2 weeks ago, she was over 18 years of age and had a tumour in her colon, sadly despite all treatment I lost her. I still have a 15 yo who was born at my horses stables and a 10 year old rescue (who I found out after I adopted him is a British Blue x) who has been with me 5 years. The 10 year old and Goldie were great friends, he is therefore lost without her as my 15yo is antisocial and will have nothing to do with him . I am looking to home another cat and even visited my local cats protection yesterday. I had been offered a rehome privately, but I will not exceed the budget of a cats protection adoption fee.

My main criteria for a new lodger is that they are 100% clean and use their litter tray, healthy, friendly, happy to live as a house cat with access to a purpose built summer house/covered run (I have a 12ft x 10ft split into two and a separate 9ft x 4ft for my 15 year old) and has to be good with 2 small/medium cat friendly dogs. I'm a quiet, rural household with no children. 

If you believe I may be a suitable new mum, please let me know, I'm sure my vet would be happy to give me a reference about my level of animal care. Kind regards Angela


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

The photo is gorgeous by the way


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

AngelaWB said:


> Hello. I lost my old lady cat 2 weeks ago, she was over 18 years of age and had a tumour in her colon, sadly despite all treatment I lost her. I still have a 15 yo who was born at my horses stables and a 10 year old rescue (who I found out after I adopted him is a British Blue x) who has been with me 5 years. The 10 year old and Goldie were great friends, he is therefore lost without her as my 15yo is antisocial and will have nothing to do with him . I am looking to home another cat and even visited my local cats protection yesterday. I had been offered a rehome privately, but I will not exceed the budget of a cats protection adoption fee.
> 
> My main criteria for a new lodger is that they are 100% clean and use their litter tray, healthy, friendly, happy to live as a house cat with access to a purpose built summer house/covered run (I have a 12ft x 10ft split into two and a separate 9ft x 4ft for my 15 year old) and has to be good with 2 small/medium cat friendly dogs. I'm a quiet, rural household with no children.
> 
> If you believe I may be a suitable new mum, please let me know, I'm sure my vet would be happy to give me a reference about my level of animal care. Kind regards Angela


Hi Angela, 
I have replied to the message you sent to me. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I wonder if Thomas may be the company your other cat needs. Anyway, I'll send you my email address and phone number by private message.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I do hope this might work out for you both and Thomas will keep everything crossed.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh I do hope this works out, how wonderful that would be. Best wishes to all xx


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

Jo and I are in touch, what will be will be. I'm sure one of us will let you know what happens.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jo

So sorry to hear this. I have messaged Ike's breeder and she will let me know if she gets any enquiries but will shortly have a couple up for rehoming herself soon.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Let us know how it goes poor Thomas. Hope @AngelaWB is good choice for you.


----------



## AngelaWB (Nov 19, 2012)

I am delighted to say that Jo and I have agreed that Thomas will soon join my family


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

AngelaWB said:


> I am delighted to say that Jo and I have agreed that Thomas will soon join my family


Oh how lovely :Cat I do hope it all works out well.
@jo-pop sending you lots of love and hugs, knowing how hard it must be for you xxx ((()))


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So pleased Thomas has found the right new home. Best wishes to @AngelaWB and Thomas for the future and hugs to @jo-pop and family as I know it will be so hard seeing him go even though you know it is best for him. x


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thank you to this page for the help in this situation. I feel very sad for me personally but I think it's the right thing for him. Angela I'm sure will look after him lovely.

I now have to explain to a 6 year old boy what is happening


----------

